# Revell of Germany Serenity?



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Maybe - if they get enough votes!

http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/

So far Serenity has 198 votes.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

veedubb67 said:


> Maybe - if they get enough votes!
> 
> http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/
> 
> ...


I like the way you think Rob! 216 votes when I left the site. Eyes and fingers crossed!

This is the direct link ==> http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/35/


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Up to 351 votes - Top Four!

Keep voting!!!!


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

445 votes


----------



## SusieQ (Nov 24, 2012)

518 and counting. Hope this one happens!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Mine makes 520! If we can make this happen we'll be big damn heroes.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I wish someone would add a 1/72 (or even 1/48) scale Boeing 314 Clipper to the mix.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Put my vote in!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

564 votes after mine was added. Currently in second place behind a PZL I-22 Iryda (a twin-engine, two-seat Polish military jet trainer aircraft) with 727 votes.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

614 and counting. Could someone please post the link at fireflyfans.net and/or serenitymovie.net? No scale is mentioned but I hope they make it like 1/144 scale. Fingers and toes crossed, very uncomfortable. Hey Stephanie, you out there?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Ooh that's a good one, Serenity gets MegaHobby's vote as well!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I am all in on this one. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Now at 674. Uh, make that 675. :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

693 and counting


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

728 now


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

It's still in second place, but the gap has closed to only 38 votes. Of course, we don't really know why Revell posted this poll in the first place. We presume they're looking for new kit ideas, but for all we know this is just for kicks and grins.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> It's still in second place, but the gap has closed to only 38 votes.


A kit like Serenity would be with you 'till the day you die.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Voted! Also voted for the Raiders plane as well. Someone there at Revell is listening! Wasn't there a Raiders play set/diorama model that had a tiny version of that or was I dreaming?


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> It's still in second place, but the gap has closed to only 38 votes. Of course, we don't really know why Revell posted this poll in the first place. We presume they're looking for new kit ideas, but for all we know this is just for kicks and grins.


Here is the comment I posted over in the SciFi forum in a thread on the same topic:



derric1968 said:


> I don't want to burst anyone's bubbles, however, those are all user submissions.
> 
> In other words, Revell is hosting the page, but they are not soliciting these ideas for production. All of the ideas presented on the page are submitted by the users. You'll notice that each idea includes "From", "Category" and "Type". "From" is the user name of the community member that initiated the idea. Serenity, for example, was submitted by someone using the name Trommelbohne on February 4th.
> 
> ...


So, you see, Revell did not post the poll. They simply created the web page to allow users to post ideas and vote on ideas.

If anyone wants to check out that thread in the SciFi forum, click HERE.

Oh, and Serenity is now the number one vote getter.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I voted for Serenity, but for others as well, including the Buck Rogers Thunderfighter, and all of the Real Space ideas presented except the 1/32nd scale Gemini. I want a 1/12th scale Gemini, not one smaller than the one being re-re-re-re-released soon at 1/24th scale!

Larry


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

derric1968 said:


> Oh, and Serenity is now the number one vote getter.


Can't stop the signal! It would be nice if Serenity got so many votes that Revell seriously considered producing it as a kit; I think this one's long overdue. But then, it took almost 50 years for a company to produce a respectable _Lost In Space_ B9, so we might be in for a long wait.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

As per a post on another forum, Revell Germany stated that they do not go by polls and public input but develop their kit range 100% in house; and this is just for fun and does not indicate any new products at all.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I understand this is all just pie in the sky but if other companies are watching this it would give them all good idea of which subjects are in demand. That alone is going to increase the likelihood these subjects will make it to the shelves. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> I understand this is all just pie in the sky but if other companies are watching this it would give them all good idea of which subjects are in demand. That alone is going to increase the likelihood these subjects will make it to the shelves. Every little bit helps.


IIRC Round2 had a poll up a while back and asked participants which franchise they should go after and Firefly won that poll. I think it was on Facebook. Anyone else remember this?


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Any company that doesn't listen to what the public wants and just goes by "inhouse" ideas is just plain stupid. I mean God knows we need another Me-109. This is a slam dunk. Even if they sold only one kit for every person who helped get the movie made, we're talking thousands. Like Lee Iacoca once said, "Give the customer what they want plus 10% and you'll be rich.".


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> Voted! Also voted for the Raiders plane as well. Someone there at Revell is listening! Wasn't there a Raiders play set/diorama model that had a tiny version of that or was I dreaming?


I think itg was made by Matchbox, it is small, around 4.5 inch wingspan.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There is, of course, a 1/72 resin kit available of the Raiders plane.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The site takes waaaaay too long to load the images. Never got to see it.


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is a direct link to the Raiders Plane page :

http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/452/

Here is another one that I have been watching :

http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/513/

-David


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

BWolfe said:


> I think itg was made by Matchbox, it is small, around 4.5 inch wingspan.


actualy that's a Hasbro titanium series. they did that one and the tank from the last crusade. lasted as long as the recent figure line


----------

